# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Ruta de los pantanos del rio noguera, Camarassa,Terradets y Talarn o Sant Antoni.

## titobcn

Hola os dejo unas fotos de la ruta que he hecho hoy, la he puesto aqui para que las veais todas a la vez, si os parece bien, luego las pondre en sus paginas respectivas, como os podeis imaginar he disfutado
mas que un niño con zapatos nuevos......jejejejeje, he tenido la suerte que en talarn estaban los operarios de Endesa y se han dejado la puerta de acceso a coronacion abierta y nos hemos colado yo y un vecino
de Tremp que me contaba que hacia por lo menos 10 años que no entraba en coronacion, por suerte o no nos han visto o han pasado, pero me imagino que si nos ven cae alguna bronca.
Alguien sabe que significa   TESTIGO NIVELACION COLIMACION.

----------

F. Lázaro (30-may-2016),HUESITO (26-may-2016),JMTrigos (25-may-2016),Jonasino (25-may-2016),Los terrines (25-may-2016),perdiguera (25-may-2016),sergi1907 (26-may-2016)

----------


## titobcn

Sigue

----------

F. Lázaro (30-may-2016),HUESITO (26-may-2016),JMTrigos (25-may-2016),Jonasino (25-may-2016),Los terrines (25-may-2016),sergi1907 (26-may-2016)

----------


## titobcn



----------

F. Lázaro (30-may-2016),HUESITO (26-may-2016),JMTrigos (25-may-2016),Jonasino (25-may-2016),Los terrines (25-may-2016),perdiguera (25-may-2016),sergi1907 (26-may-2016)

----------


## titobcn



----------

F. Lázaro (30-may-2016),HUESITO (26-may-2016),JMTrigos (25-may-2016),Jonasino (25-may-2016),Los terrines (25-may-2016),perdiguera (25-may-2016),sergi1907 (26-may-2016)

----------


## titobcn



----------

F. Lázaro (30-may-2016),HUESITO (26-may-2016),JMTrigos (25-may-2016),Jonasino (25-may-2016),Los terrines (25-may-2016),perdiguera (25-may-2016),sergi1907 (26-may-2016)

----------


## titobcn



----------

F. Lázaro (30-may-2016),HUESITO (26-may-2016),JMTrigos (25-may-2016),Jonasino (25-may-2016),Los terrines (25-may-2016),perdiguera (25-may-2016),sergi1907 (26-may-2016)

----------


## titobcn



----------

F. Lázaro (30-may-2016),HUESITO (26-may-2016),JMTrigos (25-may-2016),Jonasino (25-may-2016),Los terrines (25-may-2016),perdiguera (25-may-2016),sergi1907 (26-may-2016)

----------


## titobcn



----------

F. Lázaro (30-may-2016),HUESITO (26-may-2016),JMTrigos (25-may-2016),Jonasino (25-may-2016),Los terrines (25-may-2016),perdiguera (25-may-2016),sergi1907 (26-may-2016)

----------


## titobcn



----------

F. Lázaro (30-may-2016),HUESITO (26-may-2016),JMTrigos (25-may-2016),Jonasino (25-may-2016),Los terrines (25-may-2016),perdiguera (25-may-2016),sergi1907 (26-may-2016)

----------


## titobcn



----------

F. Lázaro (30-may-2016),HUESITO (26-may-2016),JMTrigos (25-may-2016),Jonasino (25-may-2016),Los terrines (25-may-2016),perdiguera (25-may-2016),sergi1907 (26-may-2016)

----------


## perdiguera

> Hola...
> Alguien sabe que significa   TESTIGO NIVELACION COLIMACION..


Se trata de unos puntos que sirven para determinar los movimientos de la presa. En algunas hay dianas en las paredes, en todas hay ese tipo de testigos en coronación.
Precioso reportaje Tito
Un abrazo.

----------

